# Spinning- I just started some camel



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Should I ply it with something else or should I ply it with it's self. It was calling my name for some time. Helen spin me the pupperdoodle was barking at it so I had to next. Poor camel just sits and laughs when I spin it. lol lol Sorry just had to. lol


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

You are funny. I did a quick browse around the internet and didn't fine much. Yes, sometime blended with other fine fibers but didn't say what. I would say spin some and let a length twist back on itself and see if it is what you want. How much do you have.

Hopefully there will some spinners that have played with camel befote


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

I've spin camel and always ply with same - find it a beautiful soft yarn to knit.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

I've spun camel and always ply with same - find it a beautiful soft yarn to knit.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Sorry mama, I've never spun camel. Is it soft like alpaca?


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

That sounds like an interesting spin. Looking forward to seeing some camel yarn.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

How long is your staple? (Individual fiber length)
If it is short, add plenty of twist so when you ply, it still has a good amount, but not so much it is no longer soft. Have fun trying a few different spins with it. That's how you learn.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've spun camel and camel/merino, it all depends on what you want. The camel itself is super soft, plied with merino seems a bit easier to spin but just as beautiful. A friend knitted 3 camel/merino hats for family members and they loved how they felt and how warm they are. I did 50/50 on the blend.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I've spun camel and silk, but they were carded together not plied together. Super easy to spin!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well I have 18 0zs. It is not roving it has been prepped I will take a picture tomorrow of the spin and the fiber it s very soft. I think I will ply it with it's self. Let the camels chase each other. lol lol


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Chasing camels....fun! Fun! FUN!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes it is so soft and it is spinning nicely a little thickerer then I like but oh so soft.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Well I have 18 0zs. It is not roving it has been prepped I will take a picture tomorrow of the spin and the fiber it s very soft. I think I will ply it with it's self. Let the camels chase each other. lol lol


That sounds wonderful. Can't wait to see.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is the camel laughing. Spun lol and my fiber.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Love seeing the process. The fiber looks so nice. I wish we could touch it. Lol


----------

